# [multi] Spam / Getmail / Push ISPC3



## Free99 (17. Feb. 2010)

Sers, 

_//edit
scheint so, als wäre dieses Forum für mich ne Art Selbstheilung...
ich hab alles nochmal gemacht, wie vor dem Post und jetz gehts auf einmal... hab den BAYES im Header und er scannt gescheit ohne 20 Minuten zu brauchen und das trotz doppelt so vieler Mails...
Die Spamgeschichte hat sich also erstmal erledigt_

muss leider mal wieder n Thread aufmachen zu dem Thema Spam. Hab mich auch shcon durch einige Threads gewälzt, aber nie war ne Lösung dabei.
Ich weiss, ich sollte mich mit der Amavisd Doku beschäftigen, doch leider hab ich (mit meinem Wissen) nicht viel herauslesen können. Zudem möchte ich auch nicht soviel in den Tiefen der Configs rumspielen, dass ich bei ner Neuinstallation nichtmehr weiss, was ich da mal gemacht hab.

Also folgendes, habe den Kill-Level auf 8 und hier ne richtig fette Spammail. Diese Mail hätte auf meinem alten Server locker die 10 Punkte geknackt, durch den allseits beliebten Bayes Filter. Habe auch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen in Configs versucht den Bayes zu aktivieren, hab ne "StartDB" für Bayes geladen und auch mal sa-learn versucht (der bleibt offenbar hängen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er für 100 Mails länger als 5 Minuten braucht).
Wie man sieht, wird auch nicht mit Bayes geprüft, habe aber in anderen Threads gelesen, dass er wohl default aktiviert sein sollte. (oder ich habs falsch verstanden)


X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at mailfree.homelinux.net
X-Spam-Flag: YES
X-Spam-Score: 6.556
X-Spam-Level: ******
X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=6.556 tagged_above=1 required=3
    tests=[FORGED_OUTLOOK_HTML=0.001, FORGED_OUTLOOK_TAGS=0.001,
    FROM_EXCESS_BASE64=1.984, HTML_MESSAGE=0.001, MIME_HTML_ONLY=1.672,
    MSGID_OUTLOOK_INVALID=2.896, UNPARSEABLE_RELAY=0.001]



*//hier gehts dann weiter, das ist immernoch aktuell *
Weiteres Spamthema: ich würde gerne den Spamlevel in den Betreff integrieren. Das hab ich damals bei meinem alten System hinbekommen, aber auch hier wieder: die Config-Geschichte. Ist es per Variable möglich ihm das im EditFeld unter SpamTag1/2 zu sagen?


Nächstes Thema Push Mail (zB Iphone):
Soll mit Courier gehn, aber selbiges Problem wie oben: die Configs... 
hat das schonmal jemand getestet und ist es möglich? wenn ja, wie? ^^

Getmail:
ich würde gerne einstellen können, mit welcher Verzögerung Accounts abgerufen werden. web.de zB darf man nur alle 15 Minuten, sonst gibts Fehlermeldungen. In dem Fall bekomme ich meine Logs mit diesen Fehlern zugemüllt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Free99 (27. Feb. 2010)

//push

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2010)

1) ISPConfig 3 verwendet amavisd und nicht spamassassin. Auch wenn amavisd die spamassassin libraries benutzt, bedeutet dass nicht dass jedes spamassasin Tutorial auch für amavisd gültig ist. amavisd hat eine eigene bayes Datenbank und die funtioniert auch recht gut, habe eine sehr gute Filterquote bei null false positives damit. Was hast Du denn als scores in der für diesen Email Account aktivierten Regel in ispconfig eingestellt?

2) Hab kein Iphone.

3) Ändere den Cronjob des getmail Users:

su getmail
crontab -e


----------



## Free99 (28. Feb. 2010)

1) hatte sich ja erledigt, funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei  danke

2) welches Handy ist egal, es muss nur Push eMail können

3) thx, da hatte ich wohl Tomaten aufn Augen, dass ich das nicht selbst gesehn hab


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2010)

Zu 2), hast Du da versucht?

http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/push-mail-61506.html#post313825


----------



## Free99 (28. Feb. 2010)

ja hab IMAP_ENHANCEDIDLE schon probiert... funktioniert nicht
scheint auch nicht das push zu sein, was man heute verwendet,wenn ich richtig gelesen hab


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2010)

Dann solltest Du Dir mal funambol ansehen:

http://www.funambol.com/

soweit ich gesehen habe, arbeitet das mit jedem pop3 und imap server zusammen, also wahrscheinlich auch mit courier.


----------



## xxfog (17. Apr. 2010)

oder schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an:

http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-z-push-on-an-ispconfig-3-server-debian-lenny

Hast du Funambol zum laufen gebracht?


----------

